# Personal Best Rainbow from Soggy Arkansas Mountains



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Just back from an abbreviated trip to the rivers of North Arkansas. We cut our trip short due to 4 inches of rain Wednesday night that fell on already soggy ground from 12" of snow melt the week before. Here is a picture of the Spring river bridge just down the road from our house on Thursday morning. Needless to say no fly fishing for at least another week or so.










The fishing was great prior to the monsoon on both the Spring and Norfork rivers. Caught lots of quality fish and good numbers of stockers as well. Last Friday I caught my personal best rainbow on the Norfork. Hooked her on a Y2K and according to a fellow fisherman just across the river it took 41 minutes to get to the net. I was using 6x tippet and eventually got her out of the current and into some slack water. She was 26" and weighed 7.75 lbs.










Nice rainbow my wife caught










Pretty cutthroat










Norfork brown










Pretty sure this was a cutbow










Think we'll give it a few weeks to dry out before the next trip.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Great rainbow and all the fish are very nice, I sure miss going to the Little Red twice a year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures of beautiful rainbows...love the Norfork and White.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments..
Here is a better picture of that cutthroat. They are the beautiful.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow! Great photos & beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

What a 'bow! Going to make my annual trip to Southern Missouri and Northern Arkansas this summer. Hope I can find some fish as good as yours.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that fish looks soggy.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very sweet, those are monsters.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang I need to get up there soon and take my fly rod for a spin. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

Great fish and thanks for the pic's. I chase trout in a lot of different places but have never tried AR. Would you mind if I contacted you to get some recommendations on where (location) to start.

Again, great job!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

DawgFish said:


> Great fish and thanks for the pic's. I chase trout in a lot of different places but have never tried AR. Would you mind if I contacted you to get some recommendations on where (location) to start.
> 
> Again, great job!


Better yet, here is link to the Arkansas Fish and Game's trout fishing guidebook. It has all the regulations and great maps of all the trout waters in the state.

http://www.agfc.com/resources/GuidebookDocs/TroutFishingGuidebook.pdf

Also some great info on this site.

http://www.flysandguides.com/tail-waters/white-river/white-river-breakdown


----------

